# Horse racism



## Showjumper1289 (Oct 27, 2012)

Have you ever had tour horse juged or made fun of cause of there breed color etc. My horse gets made fun of becuase he is a ex racehorse competing against fancy warmbloods. Once at a show i was waiting at the in gate and some adult riders were next to the gate and one quietly said look at that little girl on that ugly horse she isant going to even place. But then i jumped a double clear and beat all the fancy warmbloods. After i won the jump off i was leaving the arena and the two adults looks were priceless
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Hahaha I'm a complete horse racist with a couple of different breeds, but that was temperment wise, not ability or even appearance.....haha it got personal!:evil:


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

I catch stuff for riding a TB. We ride with rodeo guys mostly, if it ain't a QH you'll hear about it! But it's in fun and I always fire back! QH huh? At least I got a whole dang horse to ride!!!!! Heck y'all need four to make a REAL horse, lol. It's all in good fun.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jillybean19 (Dec 23, 2011)

I'm an Arabian owner in Idaho. Nuff said.


----------



## Reno Bay (Jul 8, 2012)

Here's my two cents on at least the gup in the shows. Confidence is admirable, arrogance not so much.

I like pretty much all horses in general. Individuals can annoy me, but I've never met a horse I outright hate.


----------



## countrylove (Oct 18, 2012)

jillybean19 said:


> I'm an Arabian owner in Idaho. Nuff said.


I'm with you... Arab owner in Oregon LoL
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

jillybean19 said:


> I'm an Arabian owner in Idaho. Nuff said.


That's about what it's like to be a Draft owner in MA  Especially being a little person. There's some stigma around here that only heavy people would 'bother' to own a draft horse. -.-'

But I'm totally guilty of being a breed racist - Every Arab mare I know is a nut. I think I have "arabian mare syndrome" too though xD I think it's just cause we (me and Arabians) have an issue where we over think everything until it becomes scary.  But I would never under-estimate any horse's ability.


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

Its the same for Arabian owners in Washington! We can all be in a club


----------



## jillybean19 (Dec 23, 2011)

countrylove said:


> I'm with you... Arab owner in Oregon LoL
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I will be soon! We're moving to Hermiston in the next month or so.

Funny enough, I have the best of both worlds: A foundation-bred QH and a pure Arabian. I tell people I have a truck and a ferrari - each has it's own specialty!


----------



## jillybean19 (Dec 23, 2011)

PunksTank said:


> But I'm totally guilty of being a breed racist - Every Arab mare I know is a nut. I think I have "arabian mare syndrome" too though xD I think it's just cause we (me and Arabians) have an issue where we over think everything until it becomes scary.  But I would never under-estimate any horse's ability.


My dad is a breed racist against Arabs in general. However, I wanted to do endurance and so I went and got one. I don't know if I'll ever own another breed again! Which.... still makes me breed racist in a way lol.


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Try competing in just about anything on a Gypsy Horse and you'll have to become very thick-skinned. 

Lizzie


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

FeatheredFeet said:


> Try competing in just about anything on a Gypsy Horse and you'll have to become very thick-skinned.
> 
> Lizzie


Yep, you should see the mouths drop when my percheron comes off the trailer to cowboy events.lol


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Lol I have legitimately never seen arab discrimination in my area of Oregon...Okay well that's a lie but I never thought it was THAT bad. xD Of course you guys are in a different area than me.

I don't appreciate breed racism. I just roll my eyes whenever someone says something like that.


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

I haven't really come across any breed racism in my area, though anything that isn't a thoroughbred, quarter horse or standardbred is a bit odd to see. 

I don't understand it either every horse has its place. There may be some things commonly found in certain breeds but really every horse is an idividual no matter the breed. So I have never understood it, I'm thankful I've never had to put up with it.


----------



## countrylove (Oct 18, 2012)

Sorrel: Oregon is no where near as bad as the area in California that I moved from 6 months ago but the prejudice is still here. With the Arab breed though I think that judgement will always be that way no matter the location.

Thyme: we should open our own arab thread lol

Jillybean: Oregon is awesome! I loved the truck/ferrari analogy. I got the ferrari but next on the list is a truck lol Im a beef production major... gotta have a truck lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

I wasn't even allowed to WATCH the 4H Drill Team practice in my hometown 4H group because of my breed. Lucky for me, I am a total breed snob when it comes to jerks. All of my friends ride different breeds than me. I love their horses because I love them. They tell me how pretty my horses are and I do the same. I wouldn't want a barn full of their horses, but I appreciate them. 

As for colors, oh boy yes. In our breed shows, an odd colored horse has to be MUCH better than your standard chestnut/bay/black. They draw the eye more, so faults are more apparent. Same with those with a lot of white markings. That being said, grays are doing better in more recent years, and there are a few nice spotted ones. The buckskins are very new in the "rising star" category, but there are a few who are doing well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Well a lot of people don't like cremello's but I love them. Luckily most everyone I know loves "my" Bonnie's cremello color and markings.


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

There's breed racists pretty much no matter what breed you own. Mustangs get all kinds of negative attention too.


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

I could say I don't like appys but I've owned one who was great. Same goes for ponies. I'm not a "stock horse" person but my only 2 horses are paints (it's the horses themselves not the breed that made me buy them). I don't own any other horses but am on the board of the local Arabian club lol. It's just how it goes. 

You'll always hear hot blooded horses are nuts! (Arabs, saddlebreds, tb's, etc.)
You'll hear appys are stubborn, that qh's are boring, that drafts are lazy, that blue eyed horses are wild and not trustworthy, that a certain number of socks is bad, or whirls of hair effect personality... I could go on and on.

No matter what breed you own, no matter what discipline you ride, no matter what level you compete there will ALWAYS be people feeling the need to run their mouths.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

lol... just today someone tells me that the old brood mare that has 4 socks would never make in the mountains because of her feet and white legs.. really.. she came from the mountains, and in area worse than where he was.. 
I swore i would never have another mostly white horse, to hard to keep clean and they sunburn here, and yet I have another..


----------



## sarahfongsilva (Sep 28, 2012)

A lot of people from california don't really like arabians. I interned for a arabian breeder/trainer and once people asked me what breed I was working with, the first response I got was "ew". I personally adore arabs and think they are a beautiful breed. Humph.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

I have a red TB filly. Boy do I cop it for that!! I'm not really a good enough rider to correctly educate a baby. Physically, maybe, but knowledge-wise I lack...a lot... and because of that I sure cop some flak about having a TB at all, a youngster at all, and ESPECIALLY a red TB filly. Because we all know the stereotype of the red fillies/mares being nutters.

My other horse is an Anglo Arab. My friends all know he is, and they all know I'm proud of that and adore him. At shows, if people ask his breeding I usually say half TB, because there is that prejudice against Arabs here. They usually guess at the other half. I've got everything from "is he half Clyde?" to the correct guess of half-Arab. He has an Araby face but is very VERY chunky, he is actually wider than my boss's 17+hh Warmblood cross!


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm interested to see how this show season goes. We are an entire show team of 'reds'. Yep, aside from my sister pretty much all of us are on chestnuts. Maybe the 'crazy' stereotype will intimidate others in the stadium ring. :wink:


----------



## BBBCrone (Jan 28, 2012)

Yes - when I was showing many moons ago, it was horrible. My QH was a dead head (Obviously none of them ever rode her LOL), my Arabs were nut jobs. Weirdly enough I didn't get much of a response one way or another on the Morgan that I rode *shruggin*. This all was 25+ years ago. Things haven't changed.

I now live in Northern Florida and breed racism is alive and well! After all these years it makes me laugh because people still haven't learned. A good horse is a good horse. Personally, I have my favorites just like any one else. There are breeds I'm attracted to because they are pleasing for *me* to look at and be around. That doesn't mean any other breed is less. In fact, I can't think of a breed I don't like. I might not ever own one myself but I can appreciate all of them for what they are and what they were bred to do.


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper (Oct 30, 2012)

im with you on the OTTB being compared to the fancy warmbloods. Romeo isnt the biggest, the most put together, the strongest, (is the fastest, lol), but i kick everyones butts on him because of his heart  Woot! I agree, the look on peoples faces is to die for. haha but yeah, i do think people are racist against horses, especially off the track and older horses.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

jillybean19 said:


> I'm an Arabian owner in Idaho. Nuff said.


Arabs are pretty popular out there, though. Heck, growing up in my tiny little dot on the map in Idaho (no longer living there) the big horse operation was an Arab breeder (granted they are long since gone at this point as they were an elderly couple when I was a kid). A good half of the folks we participated in 4-H, posse, etc with had arabs or arab crosses - quarabs were very big out there.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I have been on the receiving end. As a kid my reining mare did everything (love that old girl, she is queen of the pasture these days) and I even jumped her with screw in cleats put in her sliding plates. I can't tell you how many times I heard "She's jumping that little QH?!" but they shut up when we blew them out of the water in a jump off. Speed, tight turns, she was aces! Then when it came to versatility competitions, watch out! We made a lot of people mad and I loved (still do) proving people wrong 

I now own a big Hanoverian mare (she's my fun for myself horse) and boy have I taken some flack for that too. Took her to a show for a student to ride and a lifelong horse friend says to me "Mandy, that's the ugliest g d quarter horse I've ever seen." I laughed and said well that's because she's not a qh. Then I got given a big bunch of grief for having a warmblood on the qh farm my gpa started. Whatever, until you pay the farm overhead you don't get to say jack about what I own or what I do.


----------



## PercheronMom (Oct 11, 2012)

Growing up I had a mustang & a welsh pony/TB cross, in my 20's a Paso Fino, now a Percheron. I know what you are talking about!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Breed _prejudice_ sure, but RACISM? Methinks y'all don't really know the meaning of that particular word.


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper (Oct 30, 2012)

PercheronMom said:


> Growing up I had a mustang & a welsh pony/TB cross, in my 20's a Paso Fino, now a Percheron. I know what you are talking about!


Wow youre all over the board eh? / ahah


----------



## Nightside (Nov 11, 2012)

I got some crap as a kid for having paints, registered paints with good lines nonetheless, as all my friends had grades or hand me down horses. I did my time on my TB and my grade, it wasn't like I got everything totally handed to me, but I got the 'So you're too good for a plain ol chestnut' stuff from friends. I've never bought a solid chestnut and likely never will. Just don't like the color.

And on the same note, despite my interest in endurance, I probably won't ever have an Arab. I don't like the look or the personality, but that's just me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

*same here ;-)*



jillybean19 said:


> I will be soon! We're moving to Hermiston in the next month or so.
> 
> Funny enough, I have the best of both worlds: A foundation-bred QH and a pure Arabian. I tell people I have a truck and a ferrari - each has it's own specialty!


Me too! Skipper W linebred and heavily Bask and Huckleberry Bey bred Arab....yuck


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Showjumper1289 said:


> Have you ever had tour horse juged or made fun of cause of there breed color etc.


In a show ring - never. Actually outside of show ring noone ever made fun of them either (although I was told they are not gonna show ever, but I don't consider it as "make fun of").


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

Well, around here if it doesn't run a barrel pattern people don't know what to do with it.
Makes life interesting as I have RMH and I ride both English and Aussie.
Folks here are very afraid of my saddles and act like they think it will bite them. :-o


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

My first own horse was an OTTB...in a warmblood barn. They were all scared of him, stallion, young, and pitch black. He blew everybody away with his nerves(nothing rattled him, not even a mare in heat) and his ability to do everything, from jumping to western. 
I tried different warmbloods, but ended up buying another TB, had him trained western, at the time QH and paints were new and exotic in Germany and TB's OT were only good for one season of fox hunting and then thrown away.
Then I stumbled into Arabs....and stayed. Boarding at a warmblood barn. The owner:" I didn't think Arabs can trot"....
then I rescued a couple of standardbreds, we all know they're not good for anything, right?
And now, in the US, a QH and an Arab. In Cali, where dressage, jumping, and exotic breeds like Friesians and Andalusians are the hype. And people don't understand that I don't go "ooohh" and "ahh", about them......well, I grew up with them, nothing exotic for me;-)
I did, if not convert, but at least convince, some people that Arabs are indeed horses who can work, and are not only pretty. And that it takes a handler who is more intelligent than the horse....
My biggest prejudice moment was in Germany, when I started a Quarab group. Calling stallion owners, QH, for making stallions available for breeding to Arab mares. One lady said first flat out No, then thought about it and stated, it could help improve the good for nothing Arabs at least. I said, ma'am, if it wasn't for the Arabs, you would do your sliding stops on a draft horse.....


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Last year during our drought I helped a neighbour roundup and move 150 head of cattle. They had escaped the pasture they were in and scattered along the river 2-3 miles in both directions.
I rode a 19 YO arabian mare in 100* heat while the others rode QHs.
In the morning they all laughed and made fun of my 14.1 mare.
After a couple of hours and she was still going while they had to rest or change horses. They stopped laughing then.
The neighbour has always chided me about arabs and how he would never have one on his place. Now he wants a gelding of mine. I have let him borrow one to gret the feel. I think he is hooked.
We taught him a lesson. Shalom


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

He who laughs last laughs best.


----------



## PercheronMom (Oct 11, 2012)

*Haha*



ThoroughbredJumper said:


> Wow youre all over the board eh? / ahah


Yes, ThoroughbredJumper, I was all over the board. Now though, I can say I am a draft horse girl!


----------



## WesternRider88 (Oct 30, 2012)

I like all the different breeds, they each have their own special abilities. Now I know this is about different horse breeds but people have said to me "Ew you ride a MULE". So I just say, "well let's have a race up that mountain and see who can get up there first". Then they never say another word about my mule again.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I have this thought in the back of my mind of breeding my little mare to get a mule....But oh god, I might get shot. :rofl: But I just LOVEEE mules!


----------



## WesternRider88 (Oct 30, 2012)

Hehe mules are cool to have and you can never get over their ears


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I own a draft cross in a cowboy area. If it isn't a stock horse, it isn't worth much...or at least that's the attitude. I get funny looks because of my big pinto beastly...even from the owners of other "outcasts" (arabs, TBs, etc). 

I can honestly say that I am not breed or color racist. Yes, there are breeds and colors I like better than others, but there's none that I absolutely do not like.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Showjumper1289 (Oct 27, 2012)

I agree with the person above me personaly my favriot color is black or browns but other colors are great to. Pintos get a lot of hate in my barn we have 3 pintos my favriot is this big fat mongolian pony who is so smart he is the perfect bareback horse the BO , grooms etc hate him for his color and size. But kids love him
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 1, 2011)

I constantly get "No offense, but I don't usually like arabs, but you've always had nice ones..." Uh...that's cuz they ARE great horses, not just because I know how to pick them.

/shrug
I feel like I could never have anything but an arabian, no matter what. I just love the breed.


----------



## EthanQ (Sep 5, 2011)

We used to have a _Missouri_ Fox Trotter, given he was NOT a cattle horse whatsoever. We would haul him to ropings trying to desensitize him, and we'd gather cattle on him. Got a lot of laughs because "That 'dare horse jus' don't move right'"...according to the old cowboys... Always kept things interesting.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I wouldn't worry about your TB getting ridiculed for too much longer. TBs are starting to regain popularity in the hunter/jumper world for their pure athleticism. Tides they are a changin'.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

i actually know more people who are absolute TB snobs and those who dislike them. in eventing and in jumpers. it is ridiculous. one girl i know has an appendix, but shes such a snob she tells people her horse is a TB.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

I have zero interest in owning a draft or gaited horse. I would never however put them down or laugh at anyone for owning one.
Unless you tried doing endurance on a clydesdale. Now that deserves a laugh.
I ahve ridden both types and enjoyed them. 
i prefer a "hot" horse therefore my choice of breeds. I do own a couple of TBs and QHs. Every breed has its positive traits and most have individuals that can do things the breed is not noted for.
You just have to give them a chance. Shalom


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Getting called snobby in every. single. thread. for riding a WB in dressage, or suggesting that because they are bred for it, they are a more suitable mount for someone looking to compete and excel.

God forbid someone suggest a QH would be superior for cutting, an arab for endurance or a WB for dressage.


----------



## Showjumper1289 (Oct 27, 2012)

For dressage i would do warmblood from intermediate. Its true watmbloods are better for it not saying TBs and QH etc cant do it. Jumping is different TBs have gone up to grand prix level like Anne Kurdunskis Eros he was a great OTTB jumper
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Paintlover1965 (May 22, 2009)

I love my half Arab because of his beauty, intelligence and because of his versatility. He used to be shown WP, EP, Arab and Saddlebred classes, driving classes with his former owner. He now does trail, small jumps, and gymkhana. He was the only Arab/Saddlebred who competed in our local team penning and we had a lot of fun in our first year. He was fearless. I just really enjoy my horse and I try not to have prejudices or preconceived ideas about a particular breed of horse as it can be narrow minded and hurtful to other horse owners.


----------



## countrylove (Oct 18, 2012)

I just really love horses, all horses but for some reason I am partial to my Arabs lol my first horse from the time I was like 10 yrs old and is still mine going healthy and happy on a free lease right now (Im now 24 and he is teaching another young girl the ropes, doing what he does best) is an arab and my newly adopted mare is also arab. Not intentional... I just love their personalities  Idk why but Im naturally attracted to arabs <3
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HollyLolly (Dec 25, 2009)

I think my history with horses is enough to have eyes rolled at:
-I've never owned a gelding
-The past 4 horses I've had have been chestnut mares, 3 of which thoroughbreds!
One was the best horse of my life, one a nut case, one a brat, and one getting on to be another very nice horse (fingers crossed).

I am particular about breeds, although I had a gypsy cob who I loved dearly, I've also had a welsh cob, I'd never have anything too heavy or feathery! I also am wary about some tbs, some can be your typical nutcase!


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

I definitely experienced a little bit of "breed racism" here in Alberta because I rode an Arab and QH's were more common in my area. You should have seen the look on people's faces when I entered a cattle penning competition once! But she was very versatile and could go anywhere or do anything I asked with the stamina to outlast everyone.

Arabs and Paints/Pintos have always been my favourites. Arabs for their spunky personalities and Paints for the huge variety of colours you can get. A friend and I used to always playfully tease one another growing up; she had had a bad experience with an Arab mare and I had a bad experience with a QH gelding. She rode a QH gelding, and I had my Arab mare and we used to jokingly compete with one another and whoever won would say "Well my Arab/QH can do this better than yours!". To this day, we still take little jabs at eachother for our breed preferences, but really, neither one of us really hates the other breed. 

The only breed that I've ever ridden that I wasn't a huge fan of was a Cleveland Bay. As someone above compared an Arab to a QH as a sports car to a truck, this was like going from a sports car to a tractor. She was a super sweet mare, very quiet, excellent jumper, but she was too lumbering and big for my liking. If I saw someone riding her today, I wouldn't say anything negative to them, she just wasn't the horse for me. IMO, if you have a horse you love and works for you in whatever discipline you choose, to heck with what anyone else thinks!


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

Racism is way too strong a word to use in this context.


----------



## Showjumper1289 (Oct 27, 2012)

I also love paints becuase each horse is unique
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Are you kidding? I had Arabians and Appaloosas .. AT THE SAME TIME! .. in Texas......lol


----------



## old97fan (Sep 14, 2012)

try owning a Peruvian in the midwest. My horse has a lot of Termino, (fronts really rotate out to the side). All the qh guys like to tell me how they put down horses for doing that.


----------



## ForeverArabians (Dec 6, 2012)

I'd say it definite exists, and I do it myself a bit, definitely having preferences. I've never had it happen to me personally, though, but I've seen it. It's too bad, too. Some horses are great but judged on breed. Judges at shows do it, too.


----------



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

Well... to be honest, every breed was designed and bred for specific disciplines, jobs and temperaments to match - _of course_ they're going to be stereotyped, because we made them to fit a specific 'style' otherwise we couldn't even group them into breeds.
The problem comes from people insulting particular breeds, but the truth is not everyone likes every 'style' horse. I'm partial to the heavy breeds myself and would prefer not to work with hot-heads, so I avoid Arabs, TBs, and other typically hotter horses. Not that I don't think they're perfectly lovely horses, but because they just aren't my cup of tea. 
Most people I know are exactly opposite, they'll take a nice bubbling hot TB over my mellow mooshy drafts. 

So truth is - people need to be picky about getting a horse of a breed that DOES suit them, they should avoid breeds that are not their style. This way there's less mis-matched horse ownership. 
Just like I believe someone looking to reach the high levels of any competition style should buy a horse of a breed designed to buy it. While I believe any breed can compete low-moderate level in any competition, even if it isn't particularly fitting. But really it's best for the horses not to be pushed beyond their conformational or emotional abilities just to reach higher levels of competition. 

So I don't see breed prejudice as such a bad thing, I only find it bad when people are jerks about what horses _Other people_ are riding. It shouldn't matter a wink what horse someone else is riding, it's not yours


----------



## Nevreme (Feb 23, 2012)

PunksTank said:


> So truth is - people need to be picky about getting a horse of a breed that DOES suit them, they should avoid breeds that are not their style. This way there's less mis-matched horse ownership.
> Just like I believe someone looking to reach the high levels of any competition style should buy a horse of a breed designed to buy it. While I believe any breed can compete low-moderate level in any competition, even if it isn't particularly fitting. But really it's best for the horses not to be pushed beyond their conformational or emotional abilities just to reach higher levels of competition.
> 
> So I don't see breed prejudice as such a bad thing, I only find it bad when people are jerks about what horses _Other people_ are riding. It shouldn't matter a wink what horse someone else is riding, it's not yours


I agree with this 100%.

That being said, I will add my own experiences with 'breedism' ^^.

I used to ride a gray Arabian mare at hunter shows. That was always interesting  I am still very partial to Arabs, but at my current barn no one will look twice at them. There is more breedism at my current barn than at other barn I've been too. We have two types of horses; fat little ponies, and big Warmblood/TBs. Anything else is considered unsuitable for what we do. Which is a little bit of everything /eyeroll.
I know that when I eventually get my little Arab or QH thing everyone will be scandalized.

I also used to ride a Fjord. She was quite the sweetheart but most people didn't like how she looked, and assumed she couldn't do anything other than trails. And she didn't do anything other than trails, but that was because she had been abused and so only liked trails. Anything else scared her. I know more than a few Fjords who compete in eventing, H/J, dressage, and gaming.


----------



## Runninghot88 (May 26, 2012)

There really isnt any breed racism except for the appaloossa. A majority of the people I talk to: old timers, farriers, etc. I dont like the breed as I have yet to meet a normal intelligence level. But that's just me, I am sure there are smart ones out there  JMOP
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

IDK, I have been "prejudice", as I think most people are...but I wouldn't really call it that. I would just call it, need specific. I just personally had no use for anything other than a QH. I didn't pooh-pooh other horses, I just didn't have a reason to pay them any attention. Everyone has a limited amount of time, there would be little to gain to consider all breeds for specific uses. Since I now only trail ride, I have "widened my horizons" and have had a lot of fun "considering" other breeds. I felt pretty "adventurous" when I first got my grade appyX as a filly. I also ended up w a haffie filly, to give you an idea of _how_ "different" I was willing to go - _even though_ my "prejudice" told/tells me a QH would make a far better trail horse. And, my prejudice just might be right, but that is what will make it fun to find out.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Missy May if you lived in my neck of the woods I would haul one of my arabs to you and allow you to see how they are. a gentle well trained one of course. think i have one that fits that description. Maybe. LOL
Shalom


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

dbarabians said:


> Missy May if you lived in my neck of the woods I would haul one of my arabs to you and allow you to see how they are. a gentle well trained one of course. think i have one that fits that description. Maybe. LOL
> Shalom


Since I have widened my horizons I fear I could easily get one of each smaller breed....don't encourage it.  I would have taken the little arab I asked you about (blood lines) and nearly did...but poor thing had severe separation anxiety issues. All I can say is if my new haffie is any example of that breed, they are little busy bodies! I prefer the "to cool" to be concerned dress circle attitude...oh, well.


----------



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

I would have to call myself a horse racist then... breed wise. I love all horses, but I do not like Arabians, or TB's. I don't mind Paints or Appaloosas, but they are not my favorite breeds. I think it is the way the horse looks or something, I just don't like them. 

If it is not a Quarter Horse, it will never be my horse! lol


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Breezy that is where we differ. If the only horse i could own or afford was not an arab or one of the "hot" breeds I would buy it in a heartbeat.
Now I truly prefer my arabs but i like ALL horses.
I find Icelandics very unappealing yet if lived in iceland i would have one or more. Shalom


----------



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

dbarabians said:


> Breezy that is where we differ. If the only horse i could own or afford was not an arab or one of the "hot" breeds I would buy it in a heartbeat.
> Now I truly prefer my arabs but i like ALL horses.
> I find Icelandics very unappealing yet if lived in iceland i would have one or more. Shalom


I do like all horses too, But I still prefer QHs best, if there was no quarter horses around and I was looking for one to buy, I would look into getting a draft horse, a gypsy, friesian, or another breed that is not Arab, or TB. 

In my opinion, I just do not like arabians or thoroughbreds.


----------



## Calming Melody (May 20, 2012)

I like any horse I can ride ! But I am racist towards short tails and manes , I LOVE long tails and manes !!


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Breezy everyone has their own preference. Nothing wrong with that.
As they say "Its all good". Shalom


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

although your QH probably has some TB in it


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

gypsygirl said:


> although your QH probably has some TB in it


AND Arab


----------



## MySerenity (Jul 18, 2011)

I jumped my Arab all through my childhood. She could clear 4 foot. If I had had a competent trainer (instead of having to use the only one that was close enough for me to ride to since we didn't own a trailer), I bet she could have done absolutely amazing things. I went to a bigger show once and entered her in the jumpers and got lots of snickers. Until we went and got the fastest time in the class. Even with a refusal at the water oxer (since she'd never seen one before) and us havng to come back around to jump it on a second try, we still had the best time. Of course, add faults for a refusal and we didn't win, but those people changed their tune REALLY fast. lol

Now I ride an ottb and I'm at a warmblood barn. The head trainer loves him "even though" he's a useless tb. The barn owners last grand prix horse was a tb so she feels the love though. 

Somehow I always manage to own the "out" breed for whatever I'm doing. But man, if tbs aren't good for jumping (or barrel racing) then what the heck else are they good for? Heaven forbid someone try to take them on a trail ride :wink:

The moral of the story: Judge a horse by what he does, not by his breeding. I think that's true in a bunch of ways.


----------



## SunnyMeadeFarm (Sep 3, 2012)

Lol, this is an interesting read! I do see some breed prejudice in my area (northern New Hampshire) but we are right in the border of Vermont and the Vermonters and us have a rivrially about everything, our area happens to be adjacent to a area of Vermont known for their "cowboy wannabes" and ********, so we get ALOT of prejudice against any riding style and horses that's not traditionaly western. We had (they moved) a big Hanoverian dressage stud barn, which did some high level international dressage, so I think the Vermonters were just jealous.


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

There are breeds that I admire but wouldn't own. Think Gypsy Vanners and other "feathery" breeds are gorgeous but not for me. Arabs are sure pretty to look at but I like the build of the stock breeds better, Appy's sparse mane and tail don't appeal to me but I know there are those who love them. So, while I have my preferences, I don't think I would ever say I totally hate or dislike one breed or another. I think every breed has great examples of their breed that would fit anyone needs if you keep an open mind.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Wickednag I have a couple of arab mares here that make QH owners take a second look.
I own 2 QHs one a mare and one a gelding.
Both are bred similair, Leo, Hancock, and Te N Te. both are big horses around 1300#. the mare 15.3 , the gelding 15.1. 
The mare is my least favorite horse to ride. She just plods. when I was given the gelding a couple of months ago I thought he would be the same.
He proved me wrong. This big boy has some spirit and power. Likes to trot and is very forward. Just doesnt have the stamina of the Arabs, TBs or even the Appendix QH's here.
I was taking him to resell and have trained. I might keep him for roping.
He si well trained in both heading and calf roping.
Never say never. Shalom


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

dbarabians said:


> Wickednag I have a couple of arab mares here that make QH owners take a second look.
> I own 2 QHs one a mare and one a gelding.
> Both are bred similair, Leo, Hancock, and Te N Te. both are big horses around 1300#. the mare 15.3 , the gelding 15.1.
> The mare is my least favorite horse to ride. She just plods. when I was given the gelding a couple of months ago I thought he would be the same.
> ...


I had an Okie Leo grand daughter once. I got her at 9 mo's...one of the very best horses ever and had the stamina of a mule and was as calm as the day is long...she had the good sense to reserve her energy when it was sensible to do so - but when she needed to turn it on..she just elegantly turned it on. I like that, I call it "quiet", _not_ "plodding". I was nearly unable to accept her loss...but I feel blessed b/c my appyX mare is _a lot_ like her personality wise....I never thought I would be so lucky - twice. My mare is part chincoteague pony - and she has stamina like no other I have ever owned....no arab is going to take her.  <<<singing, my dog is better than.....>>>>>


----------



## ARTEMISBLOSSOM (Apr 3, 2011)

I don't think I am a breed racist but there are definately many horses I would never consider buying. I have owned horses for nearly fifty years and find that my wants and likes have changed dramatically over the years. For example when I was young I definately wanted hot firey horses and thought that Arabian stallions were pure equine perfection. I still think they are the most beautiful breed but I wouldn't own one anymore. I dont make a living with horses and only trail ride and sort cattle so I dont need a specific breed for what I do. I have owned welsh ponies,arabs, quarter horses, grades, draft crosses, morgans, paints,appaloosas and standardbreds. I am currently looking for what I hope will be my last great horse. You know what that horse is most likely going to be? he is going to be a stocky foundation type appaloosa. I don't find the breed very attractive and I definately don't like the short or non existant manes and tails but every one I have owned has had a wonderful goofy personality, their own opinions, and have made me laugh. I think in any relationship be it with another human or a pet, personality is a key factor in having a long satisfying partnership. I will take a horse that makes me laugh over one that it bred for something specific or beautiful any day. I am sure other breeds have personalitites that appeal to their owners but for me its the appy personality that always seems to win. Now I don't mean to say that other breeds don't have horses with wonderful personalities it just has been my experience that appys tend to have as a rule the personalities that I like best. The same for boxer dogs, I never met one that didnt make me laugh, thats why they are my dog breed of choice.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

MissyMay Baldfaced Leota has one speed slow. we call her Honey .
She can drag any cow or calf that we rope off her so she does what we need her to do.
She will be bred this year to either a APHA stallion of similiar breeding or a Blue Valentine grandson. both are homozygous one for tobiano the other for the roan gene. 
Missy May if you ever make it down here I owe you a ride on one of these arabs of mine. Thats a promise. Shalom


----------



## ParaIndy (Sep 10, 2012)

jillybean19 said:


> My dad is a breed racist against Arabs in general. However, I wanted to do endurance and so I went and got one. I don't know if I'll ever own another breed again! Which.... still makes me breed racist in a way lol.


I love Arabs also!!


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

LOL well I guess I could have worded that differently. I will never own another horse of any breed due to my health issues. I sold my qh in Nov  So stock breed or not, I will be riding whatever my daughter has with the temperament I will need to ride. I will be riding her big paint this year and probably for as long as I am able to ride.


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

In my area if its a warmblood type, people don't know what to make of them. Stock types rule, Appys, paints, and QH are the norm around here. There aren't many draft types around, the most common if seen are Belgians and Percherons, you might find a few Halfies here and there. I've only ever seen 2 mules, and mini's. I'm not breed racist, i like them all!!


----------



## Fulford15 (Oct 17, 2012)

I am breed-racist, not a fan of Arabs what so ever, I've ridden a few, I don't mind a few. But I will never buy one, my mom brain washed me, she's the same way.:lol: This girl I went to high school with was absolutely crazy OBSESSED with Arabs, everything was "Arab this, Arab that, look at that Arab", drove me crazy...! Sorry if I offended anyone... they are just not for me! They are beautiful, but just something about them gets to me.


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

dbarabians said:


> Breezy that is where we differ. If the only horse i could own or afford was not an arab or one of the "hot" breeds I would buy it in a heartbeat.
> Now I truly prefer my arabs but i like ALL horses.
> I find Icelandics very unappealing yet if lived in iceland i would have one or more. Shalom


Have you ever ridden an Icelandic, they maybe small, but they are fast, strong and very fun to ride. Once your on one they don't really seem that small, and you can feel their power. And like the Arabs they can go all day long. True they aren't refined with baby-doll heads, but they are hardy and healthy horses. And they don't call the Mercedes of the horse breeds for nothing. 

By the way if you lived in Iceland they would be the only horse you could have they have no other breeds there.


----------



## BlooBabe (Jul 7, 2012)

I get it all the time. The belgian I used to own that I trained from the start always got points knocked off at shows just because he was so tall (18.2hh) and a stallion which meant he was going to be a terrible jumper or barrel racer (he isn't) and even if I had the fastest time we never took first because of the biased-ness of one or two judges (there were no rules that I'd read or heard of that said a horse over a certain height/sex got deducted points at the shows we entered). I also get it for the mustang I'm working with. People have horrible perceptions about mustangs being good for dog food but nothing else. Although I live in New England and if your horse isn't a paint, quarter horse, TB, arab, or a cross of any of the above then people tend to look down at the breed.

Though I'm racist against arabs because the ones I've worked with weren't bred for endurance or to really do anything. They were bred to look pretty and spook at anything and everything, including their own feet, food, and tail/mane blowing behind them.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

No icelandics are not my cup of tea. i also do not like riding gaited horse. I wnat to feel the three basic gaits.
yet as I posted above if I lived in Iceland i would own one or more. No other breeds exist there or are allowed to be imported I did however like the power of a TWH just not the running walk.
I will take an Arab over any breed any day for any event I need to ride a horse in.




I also do not like the halter bred arabs though. No giraffe necked greyhounds for me.
I want the versatile ones that CAN go all day turn around and do it again.. all on less food and rst than any other breed requires. Yet I own QHs TBs and anglo .arabs Shalom


----------



## jinx1990 (Nov 17, 2012)

If you put me on anything other the Arabx everything just feels off lol. I'm not sure why, I love my Appy gelding to death and he's fun to ride, but my mare just feels like she was born just for me. My last Arabx was the same way. Maybe I just like little 14 hand horses lol. Around here, most people have QH and paints and they didnt want my little Arab on the drill team (even tho he was calmest horse in the arena) and they asked me to bring my spazzy paint because he matched better. I was so mad! It wasn't everyone on the team, just a couple people but I still never went back.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

cmarie said:


> Have you ever ridden an Icelandic, they maybe small, but they are fast, strong and very fun to ride. Once your on one they don't really seem that small, and you can feel their power. And like the Arabs they can go all day long. True they aren't refined with baby-doll heads, but they are hardy and healthy horses. And they don't call the Mercedes of the horse breeds for nothing.
> 
> By the way if you lived in Iceland they would be the only horse you could have they have no other breeds there.


Have to agree. I used to rent a pasture from an Icelandic breeder with 200 horses. I've seen quite a few pretty ones there, I particularly remember a young 5- gaited stallion they had, pitch black, very refined. He used to pace down the main road of the little village, racing speed, had to stop him against a wall......quite a hot little fella. 
And DB, they do walk, trot and canter.....
They're hardy little fellas, can carry an adult without a problem all day long, and are full of character. Lots of people would take a behaviorally challenged horse and put it with a herd of icelandics to teach them manners, worked like a charm


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

Db, I thought I wouldn't like them either the only reason I got my first one is because my husband (now ex) wanted a Viking horse so I imported my mare Toppa, she was feral for the first 5 yrs of her life, she was caught when I bought her load in a trailer, vet checked, loaded on a plane, taken to New York then driven across the country. In three day after she got here my daughters were riding her, in 5 days she was going out on the trails. I was used to big tall TB's and Paints, and thought she would be too small for me, but once on her she didn't seem to small, and she held her own with the bigger horses. She could keep up with my friends OTTB at a full out run. She is smooth as glass. 

Desert, your right about keeping other horses in line, she is on the small side around 13 hands, she was really bullied by the other horses for around a week, then she had enough and took over the herd, it was funny to watch that little bitty mare back down a 16 hand TB mare. 

I love their personalities, and they are very versatile, you can jump them, rope off them, work cows with them but they aren't naturally catty, and yes they can do dressage. They aren't afraid of anything, not spooky, most of them are kind and love kids and people in general. They are easy to train. Don't let their size fool you they are 2 1/2 time stronger than the average horse. The only thing I don't like about them is they are hard on fencing.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Electric fencing with a strong charge;-)
They undergo a very tough selection also. First they have to survive the climate, not much grows in Iceland, and once they are 5, they're being started under saddle. Anything what is not up to standard gets eaten, period.


----------



## clippityclop (Jul 12, 2012)

I've owned/trained qh's, gaited horses, ponies, draft and only a couple of years ago got my first arab. I've done western and english shows, driving shows, competitive trail and now endurance. I play on all sides of the fence and have met some really great people as well. But there are those who are not so open to meeting new people and different disciplines.

Want to see some strange looks? Try entering a gaited horse in a western pleasure class. I think I even have a photo someone took from the stands at a western local show years ago - you should have seen the looks of the people around me looking at me and my horse - their faces frozen in time...some were smirking and others had looks of genuine curiosity like 'what the hell is that?' LOL!

It helps if you are clearly an experienced rider and have confidence and SMILE at everyone, most folks won't be able to help themselves and will surround you and ask you a million questions about your breed, tack, etc and that's when i go all out and take the time to promote my breed and compliment theirs as well. 'Do unto others.......

Unfortunately if you are a beginner and look a little out of place and not real sure about your ability or your horse, they sort of feed on that and you become supper really quick.:evil:


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

cmarie I believe you. They are probably wonderful horses.
Dont know that I will ever get a chance to ride one living here in Texas. I hear they do not do well with our long hot summers.
I hear that even Freisans dont do well here. I have ridden a couple of them and enjoyed it.
Once again allow me to to say I like all horses. Shalom


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

deserthorsewoman said:


> Electric fencing with a strong charge;-)
> They undergo a very tough selection also. First they have to survive the climate, not much grows in Iceland, and once they are 5, they're being started under saddle. Anything what is not up to standard gets eaten, period.


Electric fence doesn't work on mine, they just tear it down, the studs are in heavy duty panels, if they can get their head through the panels they work them until they pry them apart or lift them up along with the posts and step out, so I have to put wire up on the panels so they can't get their heads through. They don't go anywhere but to the hay stack.


----------



## Foxtail Ranch (Mar 10, 2012)

PunksTank , love your "mellow mooshy drafts" comment!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

cmarie said:


> Electric fence doesn't work on mine, they just tear it down, the studs are in heavy duty panels, if they can get their head through the panels they work them until they pry them apart or lift them up along with the posts and step out, so I have to put wire up on the panels so they can't get their heads through. They don't go anywhere but to the hay stack.


I personally would move the haystack closer to the studs....saves fencing and nerves;-)
I've seen something similar to the lifting everything up...but that was a Haflinger....heavy wooden gate...he'd stick his head through, lift the posts out of the ground, with the gate attached, and go for a walk through the neighborhood ....


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

dbarabians said:


> cmarie I believe you. They are probably wonderful horses.
> Dont know that I will ever get a chance to ride one living here in Texas. I hear they do not do well with our long hot summers.
> I hear that even Freisans dont do well here. I have ridden a couple of them and enjoyed it.
> Once again allow me to to say I like all horses. Shalom


Everyone has there preferences, about things and there is nothing wrong with that.

I believe there is a big Icelandic farm in Texas if I remember right it's called the Lone Star Icelandic Horse Farm. No they don't like it when it really hot weather, even with shade.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

this isnt a specific breed comment, but i hate when people try to make you feel bad for having a well bred horse. i have a hano/tb mare and people with grade horses are always saying stuff to me like "my mutt can out jump any hanoverian any day" and stuff like that. first of all, its not true, i dont know any horse that jumps as well as mine, and second of all i chose my horse and you chose yours- i dont have to apologize for having a nice horse. third of all my other horse is a grade, so i dont think your grade is anything special !

i also hate when people assume you are rich and paid an arm and a leg to get a well bred, already trained horse. not like theres anything wrong with that, but its judgmental to assume that if someone has a nice horse they just put money and not effort into it. 

ok end of mini rant !


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

dbarabians said:


> MissyMay Baldfaced Leota has one speed slow. we call her Honey .
> She can drag any cow or calf that we rope off her so she does what we need her to do.
> She will be bred this year to either a APHA stallion of similiar breeding or a Blue Valentine grandson. both are homozygous one for tobiano the other for the roan gene.
> Missy May if you ever make it down here I owe you a ride on one of these arabs of mine. Thats a promise. Shalom


That would be awesome! Ya never know, I just might make it there some day. Arabs are extremely beautiful horses, no question there. I love the blue roan color...I am _crazy_ about it...but not so much the reds. I use to ride w a guy that had a red roan w quite a dark head (relative to the rest of his coat). He was slow. When evening came around and I would look back to see where they were at - it just looked _spooky_, I couldn't see the horses face. So, I am totally prejudice against that color! 

Unlike you, I would _love _to have an icelandic - but I would prefer a mongolian pony....they intrigue me. But, I _think_ I have learned my lesson. A little prejudice isn't bad....I found out that there is a huge difference between "normal horses" (stock), and haffies. They are so different that it amazes me. Ya think to yourself "how different could they be?"...._wwweeelllll_. Variety is the spice of life, I guess.


----------



## Foxtail Ranch (Mar 10, 2012)

This thread has been really fun to read. I have never shown or been in any competitions with horses, and am merely a backyard enthusiast, so I have little experience with other horse people. 

I have been lucky to know a POA, welsh pony, Shetland pony, Morgan, Quarab, and Quarter horse when I was a kid. Now I have a breeding stock paint chestnut mare, copper Appaloosa gelding, black Kentucky Mountain Saddle Mare, bay Appendix filly, and a brown Mediterranean Donkey (mini). I have loved them all! My friends raise Shires and I love them too. My sister in law had an Oldenburg and has a Morgan, an Arab, a mustang and a sweet Quarter Draft cross. I would take any of them in a heartbeat. That little Arab is older and looks so delicate but he is a fun ride, full of energy. I really like Percherons too, after attending the Grass Valley Draft Show this fall. And Belgians are sweet and gorgeous too, but Percherons were my favorite. 

I think breed-ism is a lot like any other -ism...you have opinions of the stereotypes and then you befriend on of them and find the stereotypes are exaggerated or untrue. At least that's how it's been for me, in my limited experience.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clippityclop (Jul 12, 2012)

gypsygirl said:


> this isnt a specific breed comment, but i hate when people try to make you feel bad for having a well bred horse. i have a hano/tb mare and people with grade horses are always saying stuff to me like "my mutt can out jump any hanoverian any day" and stuff like that. first of all, its not true, i dont know any horse that jumps as well as mine, and second of all i chose my horse and you chose yours- i dont have to apologize for having a nice horse. third of all my other horse is a grade, so i dont think your grade is anything special !
> 
> i also hate when people assume you are rich and paid an arm and a leg to get a well bred, already trained horse. not like theres anything wrong with that, but its judgmental to assume that if someone has a nice horse they just put money and not effort into it.
> 
> ok end of mini rant !


That is funny because most 'pedestrians' (those who don't ride - LOL) around here think you must have Ben Franks falling out of your pants pocket if you own horses. Don't they realize that the only thing in our pockets is hay? haha!

Altho I must say that it seems owning horses (that is if you have your own place to keep them) is cheaper than owning a dog. I spent more money on basic care on my 3 dogs this year than I did my 4 horses. Anybody else noticing that trend nowadays?


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Whenever im called rich for owning horses I say" we used to have money, now we have horses" .... or " if you don't have problems, get a horse...."


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

lol no my dog is very low maintenance !


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

One of my dogs is nearly 13 so I have to say in my case my dogs cost more than my horses for sure! The old girl needs regular cartrophen injections to keep on top of her hips [arthritis], she's got cataracts, and she needs two teeth removed but it's Sunday and not an emergency so I have to book that tomorrow.

My young dog has bad hips already [she is 4] so she's going to be pricey to keep too as she gets older.

Vet care wise at least, my dogs are much more expensive than my horses - but feed wise, I pay $100/week between my two horses [majority of that is hay], and $30/week tops between my two dogs AND my mother's dog.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

blue eyed pony said:


> One of my dogs is nearly 13 so I have to say in my case my dogs cost more than my horses for sure! The old girl needs regular cartrophen injections to keep on top of her hips [arthritis], she's got cataracts, and she needs two teeth removed but it's Sunday and not an emergency so I have to book that tomorrow.
> 
> My young dog has bad hips already [she is 4] so she's going to be pricey to keep too as she gets older.
> 
> Vet care wise at least, my dogs are much more expensive than my horses - but feed wise, I pay $100/week between my two horses [majority of that is hay], and $30/week tops between my two dogs AND my mother's dog.


Wow, hay must be pretty high over there in aussie land...or your horses eat a lot. Hay is double here from what it was 5+ years ago - its insane.


----------



## hellothere (Dec 2, 2012)

I don't know if I've heard mean comments as much as suspected people judging based on breed. I'm really lucky to be surrounded by people who see the potential in every horse regardless of breed, size, etc. But I know that there are some people out there who don't see things that way...


----------



## JaphyJaphy (Nov 15, 2012)

At the shows here, they'll make fun of anything that doesn't require blanketing in the winter.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

Body language usually says enough. It would take some extremely ill-mannered and ill-bred people to out an out _say_ anything about another's beloved horse to the owner's face...unless they were jesting. I actually made a good friend once that way, I was at a fun cutting and a man I had never seen before called my then gelding "alpo", not directly to my face but clearly loud enough for me to hear -on purpose. I was fuming, fit to be tied, I really wanted to just knock his block off and it probably showed. My gelding was standing w me, his horse was not. I took my 1st go; my gelding was very talented and I felt pretty proud, so right after I was finished, I got into mr. mouthy's face w a fake smile, to say, "good luck to you and cost cutter!". I was still so angry I was shaking. He seemed entirely unbothered. THen he was up and a lot of people took note b/c no one really knew who he was, and his poor horse had about as much cow in him as a donkey, was big, and did not look to be cow bred at all...it was sad. I can't really describe what I felt watching them. When he was done he walked by me and said, "ah, alpo couldn't hold a candle to him". I just cracked up laughing...the man enjoyed life, his horses, and getting the better of people and he later made a fantastic friend. It made me stop and think about my own thinking. In the end, I wanted to be more like him....to just _enjoy_ my horses, to not feel pressured to have "one better", and to make my decisions on what I like, not the soup du jour for today, or what is "hot". I found that a _lot_ easier said than done whilst around people that were breed snobs. 

People can be so affected by those around them that they don't even recognize the breed snobbery in themselves. I wouldn't be to quick to believe you (universal you) aren't one of them. It is just natural....I don't see any harm in it really, other than to one's own enjoyment in life.


----------



## countrylove (Oct 18, 2012)

Missy May said:


> Body language usually says enough. It would take some extremely ill-mannered and ill-bred people to out an out _say_ anything about another's beloved horse to the owner's face...unless they were jesting. I actually made a good friend once that way, I was at a fun cutting and a man I had never seen before called my then gelding "alpo", not directly to my face but clearly loud enough for me to hear -on purpose. I was fuming, fit to be tied, I really wanted to just knock his block off and it probably showed. My gelding was standing w me, his horse was not. I took my 1st go; my gelding was very talented and I felt pretty proud, so right after I was finished, I got into mr. mouthy's face w a fake smile, to say, "good luck to you and cost cutter!". I was still so angry I was shaking. He seemed entirely unbothered. THen he was up and a lot of people took note b/c no one really knew who he was, and his poor horse had about as much cow in him as a donkey, was big, and did not look to be cow bred at all...it was sad. I can't really describe what I felt watching them. When he was done he walked by me and said, "ah, alpo couldn't hold a candle to him". I just cracked up laughing...the man enjoyed life, his horses, and getting the better of people and he later made a fantastic friend. It made me stop and think about my own thinking. In the end, I wanted to be more like him....to just _enjoy_ my horses, to not feel pressured to have "one better", and to make my decisions on what I like, not the soup du jour for today, or what is "hot". I found that a _lot_ easier said than done whilst around people that were breed snobs.
> 
> People can be so affected by those around them that they don't even recognize the breed snobbery in themselves. I wouldn't be to quick to believe you (universal you) aren't one of them. It is just natural....I don't see any harm in it really, other than to one's own enjoyment in life.


I completely agree  I myself tend to be biased and my Comet is no where near perfect but she's my little Arab  and is perfect to me. I do try to take each horse by personality but in a pasture of unknown horses, I'm likely to search out the only Arab in the group  I can't help that I find them pleasing to look at  I don't knock other peoples choices though. Its like a favorite color or food. We all differ on choices 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

honestly i haven't seen "breedism" in my area . I don't show, so maybe thats why.I ride TWH. I have also ridden a TWH part Missouri fox trotter as well. I absolutely love the part arab part TWH. I don't care much about his gait that much he is a trotter, basically what i am trying to say is don't judge the horse by his breed judge him by how well he works.


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

There's plenty of breed racism in central and sw Ohio. After all, Columbus is home to QH Congress. 

I happen to own an Arab in QH country - that says it all! I've heard just about everything, I think. If it wasn't enough to be in QH country, I'm also surrounded by the TB/WB H/J world. Lol!


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Missy May said:


> Wow, hay must be pretty high over there in aussie land...or your horses eat a lot. Hay is double here from what it was 5+ years ago - its insane.


I buy expensive hay  1/2 ton oat hay rounds at $90 a pop, and they last me two weeks each. And alfalfa squares at $16 a pop, each one lasts about a week. Then there's each horse's large grain feeds on top of that, with suppliments out the wazoo [vit/min, sunflower seeds to darken, flaxseed oil to shine, epsom salts for magnesium, salt for electrolytes to replace what they lose through sweat - it's crazy!]. I have a young Thoroughbred and a middle-aged Anglo Arab... the Anglo is an average keeper, the TB is your typical TB ahhaha hard to keep isn't the half of it!

$100/week is between two horses, and is quite reasonable really!


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

blue eyed pony said:


> I buy expensive hay  1/2 ton oat hay rounds at $90 a pop, and they last me two weeks each. And alfalfa squares at $16 a pop, each one lasts about a week. Then there's each horse's large grain feeds on top of that, with suppliments out the wazoo [vit/min, sunflower seeds to darken, flaxseed oil to shine, epsom salts for magnesium, salt for electrolytes to replace what they lose through sweat - it's crazy!]. I have a young Thoroughbred and a middle-aged Anglo Arab... the Anglo is an average keeper, the TB is your typical TB ahhaha hard to keep isn't the half of it!
> 
> $100/week is between two horses, and is quite reasonable really!


Oh, then it is comparable to here. At current winter prices, top quality alfalfa is about 19 -20 usd a three twine bale (100-110 lbs). I thought you meant just for hay. My guys are easy keepers, thankfully. I have a friend w drafts (I call them little elephants)...I don't even want to know what her feed bills are!


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Drafts are usually pretty easy keepers actually - they are bred to be work horses, and back when a good draft or team of drafts was a part of every farm they couldn't afford to keep a hard keeper! I haven't seen a single underweight draft except for one rescue case of a young Clydesdale that was kept in a dirt lot and not fed.

My TB on the other hand is on 24/7 access to hay, a HUGE grain feed, a flake of alfalfa hay per day, BOSS and flax oil, up to date on worming and sand drenching, had a course of probiotics... and is still about 20kg/44lb lighter than I'd like her to be. She's not skinny as such but in certain light you can see rib, and I don't like seeing rib.


----------



## Nakiska (Dec 28, 2012)

Okay, well I have a little story I absolutely HAVE to share about the OP's question "Horse Racism"

So as a young girl, I dreamed of one day owning a horse, I craved any and all horse talk/attention/books/movies etc...

Down the street lived a couple horses and I became good friends with the owner and she used to leave her horses in my care when they would go on vacation. 

One day, we were talking horses and she was telling me of her days in Nevada when she trained big wig dressage horses. She told me that the stupidest horse she ever worked with was an appaloosa.

I was young, I soaked in every word and many MANY years later when I was finally able to buy my first horse, I absolutely REFUSED to even look at an appy. NO WAY! Those words stuck with me.

My first horse was a grade quarter type mare. I eventually bought a "registered" appendix quarter horse to be my barrel racing horse and then I got married, had a baby, sold my first horse kept my gelding and then one day my neighbor was riding a new horse down the street. Solid black, so adorable! I commented on how cute I thought she was and my neighbor said "I hate this horse, I'm riding her for a friend who's trying to sell her." I said..."Really? What is she, a quarter horse?" I think so...yes, she's registered. "How much?" She didn't know and gave me the owners information.

I loved this mare soo much and 2 weeks AFTER purchasing her, the family found her papers and you can only imagine my shock when I saw she was a foundation bred appaloosa! LOLOLOL!!!

Nakiska had had 9 owners in 7 years....I am her 10th and final. She's turning 25 in February, I've owned her 18 years and if she was an ad in the classified, I would have never even gone to look. 

Nakiska really opened my eyes and because of her, 18 years ago, I let go of the "breed racism chip" I used to carry and now I judge each horse as an individual because really...there are diamonds in EVERY breed, this I learned from experience. 

Nakiska


----------



## BlooBabe (Jul 7, 2012)

Missy May said:


> I have a friend w drafts (I call them little elephants)...I don't even want to know what her feed bills are!



I used to own 5 drafts and kept them all fed for about 140$ a month, 40 in grain and 100 for good quality hay. Not too bad if you ask me. I'm finding my QP is costing pretty much the same thing as the drafts did. But he's a finicky old man.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

blue eyed pony said:


> Drafts are usually pretty easy keepers actually





BlooBabe said:


> I used to own 5 drafts and kept them all fed for about 140$ a month, 40 in grain and 100 for good quality hay.


Interesting. Well, I still wouldn't have a little elephant! :lol: I like them well enough so long as they don't belong to me. I have helped my friend on occasion w one of her clydesdales. When standing facing him, I am looking at his nostriles. That always makes me laugh for some reason, and puts me in a good mood, _but_ even if they lived on a handful of popcorn a day...just not for me! I have a miniature elephant (haffie) - I find their personalities _very_ strange - almost as if part of the horse was bred out of them...but lovable.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

No drafts for me either Missy May.
The only ones I have known were also pretty hard on fences. The belgian mare that was here for a couple of months could eat a round bale in about 5 days by herself.
Blueyepony alfalfa 3 strings are going for 29$ here.
Thankfully we grow our own hay here for the cattle and horses. Saves me plenty each month. We also do not feed hay from Mar- Nov or first hard freeze. Shalom


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

dbarabians said:


> Blueyepony alfalfa 3 strings are going for 29$ here.


Oh I know, my guy's one of the cheaper suppliers for alfalfa. But I could get oat hay for $10/square [no point though because they're on a large round] or grass hay for $8/square.

As for rounds, you can't get alfalfa rounds here. Not easily. I don't know anybody who feeds enough alfalfa to NEED something like that. Oat rounds are anywhere from $80 [crap quality] to $150 or more EACH. My guy is on the cheaper end of the spectrum again. And grass hay rounds go for between $50 and $100 depending on size and quality, and location. If you're in the city everything is on the pricier end of the scale for an inferior product, whereas out where I live [smaller city 3 hours down the coast] we get some things cheaper, like hay, and other things cost more, like grain.


----------



## Trouble4yaPaint (Dec 4, 2012)

I entered my apaloosa/paint mix in a barrel race and I heard some girls making fun of him bc they were both on registered AQHA horses. I can still picture their faces when me and Scooter came out on top lol. PRICELESS


----------



## countrylove (Oct 18, 2012)

Trouble4yaPaint said:


> I entered my apaloosa/paint mix in a barrel race and I heard some girls making fun of him bc they were both on registered AQHA horses. I can still picture their faces when me and Scooter came out on top lol. PRICELESS


Love it  congrats
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

I often ask myself "what if it had been different?" When I was a young girl my parents took me to the Kentucky Horse Park where they were doing a demo and I saw my very first Saddlebred. It was love at first sight and I never looked back. My first horses were all Saddlebreds and I LOVED everything about them. I knew that there were others that didn't love them so much but there were others that had issues with every breed. That is part of life, if it isn't YOUR thing, you look at it differently. I always think, that if it had been a Quarterhorse demo, would I have been a fan of Quarterhorses? Or for that matter any other breed? Would I then look at the Saddlebreds through disapproving eyes? I believe strongly that it is all about what we are used to. I think for those of us who have opened up to other possiblities, the grass turns out to be the same on both sides of the fence. There are good things and bad about all breeds or rather, all disciplines. 

I love horses...I still prefer to own certain breeds over others but I am not a racist... maybe a tiny bit of a breedist, but if that is what having favorites is... then I am.


----------

